# How can I transfer from DVR 921 hard drive to computer for burning onto DVD



## Supermario (Apr 18, 2006)

I recently turned on the 921 only to find the screen completely blacked out. It turned out, according to dishnetwork, that one of the switches crapped out. They sent me a new one and I am now faced with pulling the content off of my hard drive. Does anyone know how I can do this using my pc? I tried using AVI and S-video with "Dazzle" with no luck. I have to return this machine in 8 days. Need help please.

Supermario


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

The recorded programs on the 921's hard drive are encrypted in such a way that the files are not useful on any other 921. The only way the copy the programs from these DVRs is to play them in real time and use the s-video (or composite video) output. The HD/SD switch must be in SD mode. HD programs will of course be 480i but you can choose letterbox/gray letterbox or strectch mode for HD based programs using the format button.


----------



## Supermario (Apr 18, 2006)

jergenf said:


> The recorded programs on the 921's hard drive are encrypted in such a way that the files are not useful on any other 921. The only way the copy the programs from these DVRs is to play them in real time and use the s-video (or composite video) output. The HD/SD switch must be in SD mode. HD programs will of course be 480i but you can choose letterbox/gray letterbox or strectch mode for HD based programs using the format button.


Thanks, I will try using s-video again but in SD mode. I appreciate your help.

Mario


----------



## Supermario (Apr 18, 2006)

Supermario said:


> Thanks, I will try using s-video again but in SD mode. I appreciate your help.
> 
> Mario


Just one more thing: What type of program can I use to receive the video if I am to use my computer for accepting the video and audio feed? I tried using a product by the name of "Dazzle" but that device only works for TV's, VCR's and camcorders. I still need a way for my computer to recognize what is being sent through the S-video cable. Any advice on this? Thanks

Mario


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

If the Dazzle only has RCA jacks, then use the analog SD composite outputs form the 921. The difference between S-Video and composite via the RCA jacks are minimal.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

The other option is to connect a DVD recorder to your 921, play the show on SD and hit record. You should be able to then watch the shows on your computer or a DVD player on your TV

If you do not have a DVD recorder...go to Cotsco and you can find one for about $150, they are nice to have


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Supermario said:


> Just one more thing: What type of program can I use to receive the video if I am to use my computer for accepting the video and audio feed? I tried using a product by the name of "Dazzle" but that device only works for TV's, VCR's and camcorders. I still need a way for my computer to recognize what is being sent through the S-video cable.


The Dazzle product is actually a piece of hardware. There are versions that plug into a PCI slot or a USB port. The software that goes with it is called Pinnacle Studio QuickStart. As I recall, all versions support S-VHS.

There are a number of similar products from various companies classed under the general category of "Video Capture".

Know that the HD stuff is pretty much out the window as it will be squeezed horribly to fit the 4:3 SD format. I recorded some HD material from my 921 to a VHS deck via the S-VHS connector and the result looked like a bad bootleg.


----------



## billcg (Apr 2, 2006)

Dazzle was bought out by Pinnacle several years ago. Pinnacle still markets (and supports) Dazzle products. 

I just bought a Panasonic DMR-ES20 DVD recorder and successfully saved a number of programs from my 921 before I returned it.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

billcg said:


> I just bought a Panasonic DMR-ES20 DVD recorder and successfully saved a number of programs from my 921 before I returned it.


I think this is the best solution...I also bought a Panasonic DMR and recorded the shows. Not only can I watch them on my computer, but I can watch them anywhere.

Also I can record more shows in the future


----------

